# Hermie converted back to female



## Blindnslow (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a GBP(GDP x berry bomb) it showed hermie @ 1 1/2 weeks into flower. I pulled it from the garden then relized it was purple without temp change and put it back in the garden to seed. Since it has dropped the male pods before pollinating ( i picked off 5..2 dropped off) . And it seems to show all female. I actually want this too seed the other 2. Has anyone had a hermie convert back to all fem. ?


----------



## kentour69 (Sep 19, 2014)

Once a plant Hermie's it will alaway be a true Hermie its all in the genetics. But don't be discouraged I've had plant put out a couple of male flowers (couple being 2-3 ) and never bothered messing with them and come harvest I only had about 5 seeds out of 7oz. Never planted them but they were strong healthy seed but I don't prefer planting plants I know have a Hermie gene.. Best of luck to you bro hope it helps ...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 19, 2014)

Blindnslow said:


> I have a GBP(GDP x berry bomb) it showed hermie @ 1 1/2 weeks into flower. I pulled it from the garden then relized it was purple without temp change and put it back in the garden to seed. Since it has dropped the male pods before pollinating ( i picked off 5..2 dropped off) . And it seems to show all female. I actually want this too seed the other 2. Has anyone had a hermie convert back to all fem. ?


Yes it happens. Often if they only throw a few male flowers early in flowering, after cloning and running a few times (sometimes even sooner) they'll outgrow it. I've seen it happen more than a few times.


----------



## Stompromper (Sep 19, 2014)

They tend to just pop balls on the lower branches until late in flowering then you start getting balls mixed in the buds.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 20, 2014)

Some late flower sativa's can hermy if put into flower to early. They can revert back just like yours did.. Stress can also produce male flowers on an otherwise female plant especially light leaks in flower. If she continues to throw male parts it might be time to cull and any seeds produced will carry the trait. On the bright side some hermies are extremely potent. Many super strain clone onlys have been the result of hermy accidents.


----------



## Blindnslow (Sep 21, 2014)

I keep checking every day... other than the 7 or so male pods early on I now have zero new male pods for about 2 weeks now and I'm all giggly about it being my first purple to actually turn purple..


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 22, 2014)

its from DnS right? lol... i wouldnt use it for breeding.


----------



## kkt3 (Sep 22, 2014)

It happened to me after I did UB topping for 4 main colas. I picked off the pollen sacs, maybe 15 in total, for about a week and then she was a happy girl. She sure gave me some nice dense buds...weeehooooo


----------



## Blindnslow (Sep 23, 2014)

It is a DnS(Diseased Nasty Shit) product. I found a seed last night tward the bottom and 2 more male pods. I'm just going to run it out and see if its good smoke. No effect on the other 2 plants yet.


----------



## Esdreel (Oct 9, 2014)

My several strains of THC BOMB are all hermies, I suspect that the seeds of this company have a problem!


----------



## Guitar Man (Oct 9, 2014)

Hermaphrodites get a bad rap. People complain, "Shit, my lady Hermed and now I have some seeds!" People freak out, people go nuts, people want to throw their plant in the trash!

I have grown several plants to maturity that were Hermaphrodites. I have also taken the seeds from those plants, growing another plant that gave me a POUND of bad ass smoke and plenty of shake for cooking!

Now, go try to buy some seeds that are Female. You will pay a shit load of money for ONE FUCKING SEED! And, even those seeds can Herm on you, especially if you are growing indoors, a completely unnatural environment.

Another huge complaint comes from people who buy cannabis, only to discover a SEED in their bag! OH, FUCKING, NO!!! Oh, fucking YES! If you don't want the seed, sell it! It will grow a another plant that is totally FEMALE!

Or, grow it yourself! You won't have to worry about seeds anymore, because you have a strain that will produce its own seeds! And, you won't have worry about buying cannabis either, because you have your own supply of seeds.

Here is an example: I just finished up this plant. The original seed came from my daughters bad weed several years ago. I grew the plant from one of the seeds she gave me, the lady Hermed on me, and I took the seed (of about 20 I got off of the plant) and planted this lady. This was an outdoor grow, and not 1 nanner or ball turned up, so she's totally seed free, so even a Herm gets lazy when she is not stressed out!


----------



## Blindnslow (Oct 9, 2014)

Esdreel said:


> My several strains of THC BOMB are all hermies, I suspect that the seeds of this company have a problem!


Just ran 6 thc bomb earlier this year.. No hermies in mine..


----------



## Blindnslow (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm good with the hermie.. Its the only truly purple plant I've grown... Now i'll never run out of this strain..


----------



## Nato42OG (Feb 17, 2021)

I know this is an old post but did you grow your hermie seeds and did they herm themselves?


----------



## Redsmokealot420 (Jun 2, 2022)

I successfully grew a lemon cookie hermie even had 16% THC definitely worth your investment to keep and grow just clip any male part whenever you see it and hopefully you have a decent yield form it


----------

